# What Do You Guys Think of Raven



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

She is pretty very very pretty


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

pretty girl you got


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

why cant i see the comments


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

shes about a year old


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

you guys see any Flaws


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

back looks a tiny bit high but other than that imo she has gorgeous conformation. nice angulation, nice broad chest


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

She looks nice and healthy! I like the cropped ears......my wife won't let me do it to Betsy.
She probably looks a little less intimidating the way she is now....
Raven is gorgeous tho! Cheers!


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

my computer or something is wrong i could only see what you guys write when i post something. ahhh


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Could be the way she is stacked but she looks a little out at the elbows in first pic, her front feet seem to turn a little out but she has nice angulation. Are you going to show her?


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

man this is getting me mad ahhh


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

maybe you need to adjust your browser setting? i dunno man... But Raven is beautiful i wouldnt worry too much about flaws unless youre doing conformation and tomorrow youre sure to get a lot more responses from people wiht more experience


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

i really wanna show her and do weight pull


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

heck from what I remember she will kick butt in the ring, she is well put together. I like her she is pretty.


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

i love this dog im getting it from pitbull951 she has alot of drive


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

they have really pretty dogs all around


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks for the comments you guys and it really makes me want to get super involed with showing her and the pulling. ima do a bunch of resurch in both and i want to go to shows and contest to really get the feel of things


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

i cant wait to get started


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

UKC ADBA or AADR ?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice dog.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

I think she is gorgeous. Maybe lil easty/westy and high tail but I am rookie. I would be proud to take her in the ring. I think she would be awesome dock diving dog! Good luck.


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

Gamer shes ukc adba and i thnk ofrn.
thanks chaos ima see how the dock diving works


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

And thanks buzhunter =)


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I think she will do well in both


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

she looks great!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

She's pretty. What made you go with the name Raven?


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

to be honest pitbull951 named her cuz im getting it from her but ill ask her why she named her that =) thanks for the comments=)


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Pretty gal! I agree she looks a bit out in the elbows.
I also think she is a tad long in the body. 

Remember there is no "perfect" dog. 

Good luck with the showing and working events. keep us posted!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Raven is beautiful!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I am inlove with this dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she is beautiful! wanna trade? you can have my byb mutt. =)


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

cckpitbulls said:


> you guys see any Flaws


i sure do!!!!

she is not mine....lol

very pretty girl


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! and rileyroo ill pass =) 
Ill keep you guys posted and let you guys know whats going on =)
i hope she'll do great and cant wait to put her out there.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

the fur looks longer then normal, maybe slightly easy westy, other then that the dog looks great!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

cckpitbulls said:


> Thanks everyone!! and rileyroo ill pass =)
> Ill keep you guys posted and let you guys know whats going on =)
> i hope she'll do great and cant wait to put her out there.


LOL! go figure :eyerolls: guess I will have to drool over her pics then and one day get a good looking dog


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Very pretty how... sorry how old is she???


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

Lol just wait you and you will just dont rush it.(Riley)lol
She's alittle over a year old..


----------



## ganja (Feb 11, 2010)

very nice dog you got there


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Like Theresa said no dog is perfect but it does pay off to know your dogs flaws especially if your going to show her. If you know what flaws or faults she has it can help you show her better especially in UKC.
From what I see
Her tail set is a little high and her coat does look really long but that could be from keeping her outside the coat with thicken up to keep them warm. Her muzzle looks snippy too.
The only major fault I see that might give you problems is she look really long in the back. It could be how she is standing or the camera angle but it is sometimes harder to finish a longer backed dog in UKC but again it just depends on the quality of the competition.

having faults are not the end of the world! For example my CH Justice is really short in the loin but she had no problem ch'ing out in UKC, she also does great in the ADBA. One of my other dogs Siren is high in the rear, snippy in the muzzle, and finer boned. Siren is a BIS winner in the ADBA and almost her CH. So just because they have a flaw does not mean they cannot do well.

She is very pretty I hope you do well!


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks abunch =)


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

It is interesting. She looks like she's got a lot of bone, but her head is smallish by comparison. I think its tripping my eyes out. LOL! She's not perfectly stacked in those pics and the angle is a bit high, so beyond the faults mentioned by others -- the tailset, snipey muzzle, loose elbows -- I can't really see anything. Good luck in the show ring.


----------



## rednosepups (Feb 19, 2010)

pretty dog.
Must get lots of exercise.


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks bahamutt99 ima try my best.. her Sire is "Harly" from Tekra Castillo and the Dam is Raven from Heart of Stone Kennels..
its just Genetics rednosepups =)


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

Wht blood line is she from?


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

Castillo and goes back to hemphill/wallace


----------

